# [APP][4.2+][US Only][DashClock Extension] Severe Weather Alerts for DashClock



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 4.2 (JB)

Source:: 
Weather Alerts is a Dashclock extension that displays the current National Weather Service alert status for your current (or a set) location. The extension requires Android 4.2, and the DashClock Widget.

Here are some screenshots, to get an idea of what it looks like:


http://imgur.com/8zuJU


You can purchase the extension in the Google Play Store, or (if you just want to try it / don't think a DashClock extension should cost money) you can download the APK here.

I'm still new to Android development, and this is my first app, so if you have any feedback please let me know. Keep in mind that I want the extension to remain minimal, just like DashClock, and that I'm already looking into adding support for other countries.

_Because the app uses the US National Weather Service API, it is not currently available outside of the US. I am currently looking into various international APIs, to expand support, but so far none are particularly well suited to the task._


----------

